# tn bob



## tn bob (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm new to the forum my name is bob . I have a 52 8n ford that has white smoke coming out of the exhaust when i start it .the smoke disappears after the engine warms up till i shift from forward to reverse .Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you see bubbles coming up through the coolant with the radiator cap off just after starting it? Any sludge on the underside of the oil cap? Could be the head gasket is letting loose or you have a crack in the head or block.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

When was the last time the fuel delivery system was rebuilt?


----------



## tn bob (Jun 24, 2010)

I took off the radiator cap when i started the tractor did not see any bubbles. The fuel system has not been rebuilt as far as I know 
thanks for your help


----------

